# Knocking/popping sound from rear end of Polaris Ranger 1000



## Balrog (Jul 10, 2021)

I have a nearly new Polaris Ranger 1000 (about 50 hours on it).  It recently started making a knocking/popping sound when in motion.  It sounds like the noise is coming from the right rear area.  When I speed up, the noise repeats faster.  It happens in forward and reverse.  The noise is intermittent.

Any polaris ranger experts have an idea what would cause this sound?


----------



## Railroader (Jul 10, 2021)

You have either broken a CV axle, or blown the turf mode...I hope it's just an axle.  Easy fix, and not very expensive.  If you have blown the turf mode, you got problems.

Good luck, man


----------



## Balrog (Jul 10, 2021)

Railroader said:


> You have either broken a CV axle, or blown the turf mode...I hope it's just an axle.  Easy fix, and not very expensive.  If you have blown the turf mode, you got problems.
> 
> Good luck, man



I am not even sure what turf mode is...  can you tell me?


----------



## Railroader (Jul 10, 2021)

Balrog said:


> I am not even sure what turf mode is...  can you tell me?



Do you have a switch that allows open differential in the rear? 

Mine is a three way rocker that engages 4x4, and turf mode, which unlocks the rear end, to take it easy on your grass.

It is a known weak point in the Rangers.  Mine is a '17 900.  They may have quit with it on newer models...

Lotta info about the problem on ranger forums.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 11, 2021)

Is it still under warranty? If so I would have it back to the dealer, and keep documentation of every time you take it to them until it is repaired.


----------



## Firebug80 (Jul 16, 2021)

I have a ‘19 900. Made the same noise. Turf mode button wasn’t engaging. 
Moving forward and back a few times while shifting from 4wd to 2wd then back to turf mode a few times got it operating and haven’t had any issues since.


----------



## back_woods (Jul 17, 2021)

Could be as simple as loose lug nuts have you checked that for starters?


----------



## B. White (Jul 17, 2021)

You are under warranty.  Let a dealer figure it out.


----------



## Dylan1086 (Jul 22, 2021)

crazy as it sounds, could be your brake pads rattling. These are known for this issue. Try googling it. Try lightly applying pressure on the brakes when you hear the noise and see if it stops. If it does then you have found the problem


----------



## Para Bellum (Jul 22, 2021)

Great.  2 recalls already and now it sounds like I got this to look forward to.


----------

